# Auto trail Savannah



## pimmy (May 7, 2013)

Hi we have an 18month old savannah which has had numours faults the latest, windows leaking ( only covered for 12mth ) sat.nav freezing ( only covered for 12mth ) doors & hinges loose or falling off nobody has informed auto trail that using thinner wood means shorter screws in cheap chipboard, vinyl bubbling at the side of the cooker not covered under warranty, electric hob & small gas ring should be on that side ( common sense ). everything about this motor home is either cheap materials or shoddy workmanship. the warranty from auto trail, 12mths then it is an insurance warranty for two years. The only thing insurance companys are good at is a finding a way to avoid paying out.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Are you sure that you only have a one year warranty? My 12 month old Autotrail has a 3 year habitation warranty (2 from Autotrail plus a 3rd by insurance). The body construction has 5 full years from Autotrail followed by a further 5 with a sliding scale of Autotrail cover.

In any case I suggest you go and have strong words with your dealer to try to get these issues resolved.

Personally, I am delighted with my Autotrail Apache.

Hope you get these issues resolved - some of which have been the subject of other items on this site.
Bill


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Ref warrentee... I also believe it is 3 years.. 1 and 2 covered by Autotrail and year 3 by Insurance company..

Have you contacted the factory direct??

My Apache at 12 months old was found to have a leaking Heki and high moisure reading, damp in offside wall.
Have also had the issue of the cooker and met someone yesterday with a scout only 5 months old and they have the problem plus many more already reportedon here..
They now use a lighter type of "fiberboard" that like you say does not let the screws grip so some are always coming out..
The build is now where near my 2005 version but I still love it for the layout, new cab etc etc..

I have heard tales about the leaking windows and someone posted about theirs not having any sealant.!! do a youtube search for apache 700..

The sat nav was a known fault on early versions and there was new software plus some people found the aerial had come out when the radios were pushed into place.. Again only this weekend someone with a 2013 Mohawk, same prob with no sat nav. !!

There are a lot of very common same problems starting to come upon these vans......

I seen you are not a subscriber and it's your first post.. Come join and share your grief... !! Sure you will benefit for input from others who have had issues..


----------



## pimmy (May 7, 2013)

Hi My savannah has only got 1year warranty from auto trail plus 2 years insurance warranty. i have contacted auto trail about the sat nav & blinds they are only covered for one year even though they know the have these problems, met a couple with a 5mth deleware with they same problem with sat nav. why are they still fitting them and calling it a platinum pack worth over £1000 when they know they are faulty. They have asked me to speak to my dealer about the blinds ,to see if they will submit a claim to the insurance company. we were not told that auto trail did not cover the motor home for 3 years, if they do not have the faith in there build quality to guanentee there work for 3 years they need a better quality workforce.


----------

